# Spain & leaving van for odd flights back to UK..



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We are toying with the ideal of taking the van down to Spain for perhaps 4 - 6 weeks, Mainly around the Alicante area.
However, we know we would miss our 2 young grandkids and was thinking about maybe getting back on the plane for a few days every couple of weeks (subject to cheap flights)..

I know there are insurance implications as the van would be un-occupied.

Anyone done anything similar ? or maybe can suggest secure storage down that way...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don 't your grand children have parents??


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

tonka, as you say leaving a m/h unoccupied on a site will invalidate your ins. but that is a risk i have taken in the past.

There are many secure parking facilities around Alicanta airport so why not leave it there but keep your pitch on whatever site you are on so you can return too it.

bob


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Don 't your grand children have parents??


Yes they have 1, who's a single mom !! Anyway we WANT to see them often.. 
Next question :roll:
( your not one of those grumpy old men are you ?  )


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

tonka said:


> We are toying with the ideal of taking the van down to Spain for perhaps 4 - 6 weeks, Mainly around the Alicante area.
> However, we know we would miss our 2 young grandkids and was thinking about maybe getting back on the plane for a few days every couple of weeks (subject to cheap flights)..
> 
> I know there are insurance implications as the van would be un-occupied.
> ...


Hi I know just how you feel, we have an 11 Month old Grandson that we see at least every other day, and another on the way next April.

I love to go off but dread leaving my family.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Briarose...
This is the problem.. Our Grandson is now 3 1/2 and lived with us since born. With having a "stay away" Dad I am really close to him.
His Mom moved into her own house earlier this year and now he's started nurseys every day so only see him 3 days a week !

Plus I have lost my co-pilot...He's been with us in the Motorhome to rallies and already travelled France, Belgium, Holland, Luxembourg and Spain..
Even got him speaking some Spanish...

I want to take him and my Granddaughter (18 month) off to the sun but his Mom says he has to go to school


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I am glad we am not family orientated I enjoy my 3 months in the sun and the grand daughter is still there when I return. Just as my son and his family enjoy taking there holidays.
Get a laptop skype and a webcam and you can talk and see them all day.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

sweetie said:


> Get a laptop skype and a webcam and you can talk and see them all day.


Just sorted that....

I guess some families through circunstance are either very close or have some distance.. Nothing wrong with either way....
I have 6 siblings.. One I see almost daily and at the other end I have a sister I see about every 3 years !!

Anyway,,,, Spain.... still open for thoughts....


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*SAFE SITE*

Try Florantillies.We are here now nice clean safe site,seem like nice bunch of folk.Have cold drink waiting. 
Good luck


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have left our van on sites, some will reduce you pitch charge while you are away. 

Just make some friends on the site to keep an eye on it turn everything off and catch a bus or hitch a ride with a friendly tugger. 

Someone even looked after our dog as they missed their that had died some years before. What the insurance companies don't know wont hurt.
Lots of people do it, or take turns to come home. 
Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

* your not one of those grumpy old men are you ? Smile *

Yup!! :x ..... :wink:


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*leaving van in spain*

we left our motorhome for 3 months at 'las torres' due to to family circumstances.
we'd been staying there for 2 months when we had to fly home urgently.
we asked our camping neighbours if they could keep an eye on our van.
not only did our new friends ray and denise look after our van ,they took in our dog for 4 months till his pet passport became valid.
This site is full of lovely people,of all nationalalities.
It's family run and you can tell, nothing is too much.
i've now flown back and collected the motorhome,but hope to return 'las torres' in the new year, (we miss it so much).....now that we are new grandparents,i can see us flying to and frow.
i always thoughts that 'grandparents' we're boring old gits!!!
till i became one, now i'm lovin it :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Don 't your grand children have parents??


Geez. They might not have. That's today's Sensitivity Award taken care of.

Dougie.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info so far.. I'll start looking it all up..
Looks like I need to start a new thread on the Grandad issue


----------

